# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding

## Chile

Drie weken geleden was mijn laatste menstruatie 2 dagen daarna kreeg ik last van bruine afscheiding! Maar nu heb ik er al 2 weken last van en ik vraag me af of dit normaal is ik heb ook sex gehad met me vriend en toen had ik 1 dag geen last van maar nu blijft het maar komen wie kan me helpen ik durf nie naar de dokter te gaan 

xxx Chile

----------


## kristel

hoi sorry maar ik ben bang dat de huisarts de enige juiste oplossing is. Ik heb het ook gehad ( had niks te maken met geslachtsziekte) is een bacterie die gedood moet worden met medicijnen. 
Vraag anders naar een vrouwelijke arts. Ik snap dat het niet prettig is, ik durfde ook niet maar toch viel het 100 procent mee en de huisarts was erg aardig dat hielp. Binnen 4 dagen was alles weg en nu heb ik er geen last meer van.
sterkte gr

----------

